

Jotts leaked to other users - AbeOlson
http://www.abeolson.com/2007/09/20/jott-makes-a-mistake-and-responds-well/
Shree does well and apologizes by calling the affected users. What do you all think of his response?
======
AbeOlson
What would you have done had this happened to your existing / future business?

